# Simple way to find out whether you're Ne or Se



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm feeling that we already know what the difference between Ne and Se is, so I will not attempt to re-introduce the basics of these two interesting cognitive functions; all I am going to do is provide a small tip to help you differentiate between Ne and Se.

The way I see it, Ne is related to the 3-letter word: "why". It is a function dictated by its curious nature, always on the go to understand and question their environment. Why must we exist? Why did he do that? Why did you get her phone number?

Se is related to a different 3-letter word: "how". It is a function that serves to make tangible sense to the user. How did we get here? How did you do that? How did you get her phone number? 

Hope this is good info for some of you, and don't forget to thank :happy:


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot to thank.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Teybo said:


> I forgot to thank.


We all make dumb mistakes sometimes.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> We all make dumb mistakes sometimes.


Speak for yourself. :tongue:


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Please give an example, I need context to understand? *Thanks* in advance :happy:


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Female INFJ said:


> Please give an example, I need context to understand? *Thanks* in advance :happy:


Actually kind of funny, I was about to say it's almost like OP is saying Ne requires more context to understand something than Se.
Like if you were to give an Ne vs Se a task. "Do this"
Ne would want to know why it's being done. The purpose. Helps set it in their brain.
Whereas Se could just do it.
I'm not saying Se are conformists. That is not what I mean. I mean for example if you are building a table. Like one of those IKEA things. Se doesn't mind getting it done. "Put this plank here"
"Yeah okay"
They can learn by DOING. As they do it, the answer slowly settles in their brain.
Whereas Ne might keep asking questions. 
"Why does this plank go here instead of there? Why are we using these weird plastic screws here and not those metal ones?"
Because they want a more theoretical understanding first.

Not sure this holds up though. If Ne REALLY didn't care and Se was quite interested, I'm sure they could look quite like one another in this scenario.

Edit:
Actually I was able to think of a real life example.
When I was at dance class.
The teacher would show us the move, let us look at it in a multiple-angle mirror and also tell us to start trying it. To music.
None of that made sense. It was uncomfortable. I simply wasn't confident.
UNTIL she finally would say "It pulls this muscle which in turn pulls this muscle which then causes the- *shows move again*- to happen"
And then it clicked. Became perfectly natural. So easy. 
But I needed to hear that first.

I wonder if this extends beyond Se...my Si dom ex boyfriend could understand by seeing easier. He didn't need that kind of explanation really.
Whereas for me I start looking that alternate explanations up endlessly until I find one styled like the above-mentioned example.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

_Why _is definitely big picture oriented. 
Haha, I remember irritating adults with all my "Why?" questions. 
"Just because, small child! Be still!!"


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually Ni is "why." Ne is "what if."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> Please give an example, I need context to understand? *Thanks* in advance :happy:


The OP is WRONG.

If you read Jung, he says the Ne dom is heavily inclined to see POTENTIALITIES and to draw out POTENTIALITIES in other people. I think this probably is what makes ESFJs so annoying...not Fe or Si. It's Fe and Ne combined, trying to "develop" their surrounding peoples into whatever.

Then the ENFP does it in a less invasive way, but according to Jung, can even waste their lives on developing the potential in other people or ideas, only to waste their own strength or leave the previous love cold-bloodedly.

That's Ne.

Ni is the voice crying in the wilderness, the prophet, the sooth-sayer, the crazy visionary who asks why.

Ni is underlying meaning. 

As an ISFP, my experience of Ni is that as an adult I've often been able to seeing the underlying similarity in outwardly different concepts, and I like to psychologically analyze other people or characters.

I am exceptionally attracted to the dark or the supernatural, and apparently this is Ni as well, it's like an interest, sometimes unhealthy or destructive, into "why."

So the ISxP and ENxJ asks why and how.

The ESxJ and ENxP says "this is" so "now what if..."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Wh1zkey said:


> Hope this is good info for some of you, and don't forget to thank :happy:


Just because of this shit, in case you missed my first two posts, have you even read Jung enough to know that you're wrong?


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Realistically this is not a good be-all-end-all heuristic even if we assume it's an accurate summation of the two functions, because 1) every single person asks both of these questions, and 2) even if someone predominantly uses one of these questions, they may not do it for function-related reasons.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Fourtines

Hello. Thanks for replying. I understand a bit more about Ni from what you have explained. I can see how my life for the most part is consumed by "why". I wonder is this a good thing or a bad thing! Thanks I haven't read enough either. Psychology seems so complicated! I just don't "get" it. I get to understand the "energy" that I feel around people and their behaviors so this is how I navigate the word kind of.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I must say I often ask why questions, why something is the way it is especially in regards to people(Fi/Ne).


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Fern said:


> _Why _is definitely big picture oriented.
> Haha, I remember irritating adults with all my "Why?" questions.
> "Just because, small child! Be still!!"


Reading this, I remember knowing a kid who asked why ALL THE TIME. It was several years ago when I had dinner at his home every other day. He could easily ask his mom 10 why questions about 10 different things during the time period of one meal. That kinda annoyed me and I kept silent most of the time. 

I didn't really believe that he genuinely wanted to ask those questions since I couldn't believe anyone would want to do that and have the energy to do that. I thought he was having fun by annoying his parents, who patiently answered everyone of them.

Now this Ne Ni thing might give me an answer about that sort of behavior.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Moop said:


> Actually kind of funny, I was about to say it's almost like OP is saying Ne requires more context to understand something than Se.
> Like if you were to give an Ne vs Se a task. "Do this"
> Ne would want to know why it's being done. The purpose. Helps set it in their brain.
> Whereas Se could just do it.
> ...


I think this is quite right about Se. I am the sort of person of "just do it." I had tons of fun building my IKEA bed, reading the manual, finding the right screws and parts, putting them together... I never ask why when I do this kind of things.

I have not learned dancing, but I did martial arts. I didn't need or want the theoretical explanation about how the muscle moved. I learned the arts by doing it over and over again, looking at the teacher or seniors doing it, or asking or having the teacher show me how to do it. "Why" was not very helpful for me in such cases.

Not sure about Ne and Ni on the "why" part. Ni is about seeing the underlying meaning, and I haven't really developed that tendency until college. I really didn't care about that kind of stuff before 19 or 20 something, nor did nor am I interested in the supernatural and the symbolic or whatever. But I have definitely been asking myself "why" more now.

But I think "why" is just one of the many ways of understanding the hidden meaning of things, so I'm not sure if it always makes every Ni-user ask why. Sometimes you get it without consciously asking.


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

Something I read in a Huffington Post article recently actually broke it down like this: 

*Introvert (I) versus Extravert (E)* Are you invigorated by office gossip or do you hide out in the nap room?
*Intuitive (N) versus Sensing (S)*
If someone asks you what time it is, are you likely to say "3ish" or "3:04"? In other words, are you a big picture thinker, or detail-oriented?
*Thinking (T) versus Feeling (F)*
Are you a people person, or a "How It's Made" person?
*Judging (J) versus Perceiving (P)*
Is your desk covered it receipts, Starbucks cups, silly putty (?), and half-finished knitting projects, or a simple to-do list with every item checked off? 
​


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

kb82 said:


> Something I read in a Huffington Post article recently actually broke it down like this:
> *Introvert (I) versus Extravert (E)* Are you invigorated by office gossip or do you hide out in the nap room?
> *Intuitive (N) versus Sensing (S)*
> If someone asks you what time it is, are you likely to say "3ish" or "3:04"? In other words, are you a big picture thinker, or detail-oriented?
> ...


Obviously that Huffington Post article wasn't referring to cognitive functions.


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

...so, if you are looking at this breakdown, it would suggest that asking how could imply you're a T.


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

Revolutionist said:


> Obviously that Huffington Post article wasn't referring to cognitive functions.


That's a good point. I was thinking it was too simplistic, considering the functions of say and ENTP vs an ENTJ are opposite (Te vs Ti, etc.). The opening suggestion in this thread of how to tell S and N apart seems incredibly simplistic as well to me though. I always test very high in N and ask why quite a bit but I ask plenty of how questions as well.


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

This thread is examining extraverted sensing(Se) and Extraverted Intuition(Ne). As a ENTJ you'd use Te - Ni - Se - Fi


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

Revolutionist said:


> This thread is examining extraverted sensing(Se) and Extraverted Intuition(Ne). As a ENTJ you'd use Te - Ni - Se - Fi


Ooh, gotcha. My mistake of missing the detail in the thread title, lol. Thought it was just comparing sensing and intuition in general. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Fern said:


> _Why _is definitely big picture oriented.
> Haha, I remember irritating adults with all my "Why?" questions.
> "Just because, small child! Be still!!"


I can definitely relate to that. I used to drive the adults all around me bonkers by asking them questions about pretty much anything that came to mind; especially if they were trying to get me (not) to do something. I would always say: "Why?" or "Why not?". If I then didn't particularly care for their explanation: I would then say, "but I don't understand." Should they attempt to explain it again, I would say, "but that doesn't make any _sense_."; to which they would then reply: ""Because it's a _rule_". then I would say "but _why_ is it a rule?' Then they would finally had enough and just get mad and say, "Just do it because I _said_ so!".

:laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Actually Ni is "why." Ne is "what if."


Ne definitely goes to abstract possibilities, new conceptions and creations, but it stems first from a big picture understanding or reception. Ne users tend to be very curious because they're looking for that fuel for their minds. I'm explaining very simply right now just because my mind is pretty fucked atm


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

fourtines said:


> The OP is WRONG.
> 
> If you read Jung, he says the Ne dom is heavily inclined to see POTENTIALITIES and to draw out POTENTIALITIES in other people. I think this probably is what makes ESFJs so annoying...not Fe or Si. It's Fe and Ne combined, trying to "develop" their surrounding peoples into whatever.
> 
> ...


Get out and meet people, make friends, find out which 4-letter they belong to. Then make close observations of these people, since you "like to psychologically analyze other people or characters." Pay special attention to Se and Ne doms. Repeat for several years and come back to this thread with a prepared mind of sorriness and regret for taking theories for granted and not relying on careful observations. Start by thanking me.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

niffer said:


> Realistically this is not a good be-all-end-all heuristic even if we assume it's an accurate summation of the two functions, because 1) every single person asks both of these questions, and 2) even if someone predominantly uses one of these questions, they may not do it for function-related reasons.


Right on, @niffer. I admit this is something I failed to recognize in my original post: 

Everybody uses every function. <-- keep that in mind.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> I'm feeling that we already know what the difference between Ne and Se is, so I will not attempt to re-introduce the basics of these two interesting cognitive functions; all I am going to do is provide a small tip to help you differentiate between Ne and Se.
> 
> The way I see it, Ne is related to the 3-letter word: "why". It is a function dictated by its curious nature, always on the go to understand and question their environment. *Why must we exist? Why did he do that?* Why did you get her phone number?
> 
> ...


I would actually ask all of these...except the one about "why did you get her phone number?," which doesn't even sound right. The why part is usually understood - to eventually date. Every guy wants to know "how" so he can do it too. :tongue:


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

unctuousbutler said:


> I would actually ask all of these...except the one about "why did you get her phone number?," which doesn't even sound right. The why part is usually understood - to eventually date. Every guy wants to know "how" so he can do it too. :tongue:


"Which doesn't even sound right" sounds like something an Si-dom would say. An Ne-dom would pick up on it and think of other possibilities that explains why a guy got her phone number. Perhaps this? or that? or a thousand other possibilities? 

I think you're on a Ti-Si loop


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> "Which doesn't even sound right" sounds like something an Si-dom would say. An Ne-dom would pick up on it and think of other possibilities that explains why a guy got her phone number. Perhaps this? or that? or a thousand other possibilities?


I agree that "doesn't even..." is indicative of Si but I don't feel an Ne-dom would necessarily see illogical sounding statements as reasonable.


> _Why did you get her phone number?_


 Any way you slice it...that sounds messed up. Most guys would ask, how did you...and not because the question betrays Se/Ne but because "why did you get..." isn't as good a question.

The answer to why isn't as interesting to most people as how. If she's hot, you assume that the dude asked for the number b/c of looks. Now the question becomes,_ how_ did you manage it?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I would argue the Ne/Se dynamic of why and how respectively applies as much or more to Ti and Te in that Ti asks why and Te asks how. Te wants an operational definition and Ti wants to know the underlying mechanics or rationale. @Wh1zkey


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

This is not a Ti-Te discussion. And FYI a Ti would ask "How does this work." Ti supported by Ne however would ask "Why."

For your first post about my cute little example, you're jumping to conclusions. Plus you're taking it too seriously lol. Honestly that was a pretty dumb example but the principle remains the same. You make some good points though I'll tell you that. Keep at it.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> This is not a Ti-Te discussion.


It could be given the vagueness of the material.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

unctuousbutler said:


> It could be given the vagueness of the material.


Now that is Ne..right there.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> Now that is Ne..right there.


I don't deny that what I said could be construed as Ne. 

That, you could argue, is Ne again. Infinite regress. :shocked:

All joking aside, I still feel why/how could as easily be Ti/Te.

Although...you backtracked off that and called those ideas principles, which precludes further debate. :tongue:


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

I already knew this.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

fourtines said:


> The OP is WRONG.
> 
> If you read Jung, he says the Ne dom is heavily inclined to see POTENTIALITIES and to draw out POTENTIALITIES in other people. I think this probably is what makes ESFJs so annoying...not Fe or Si. It's Fe and Ne combined, trying to "develop" their surrounding peoples into whatever.
> 
> ...


Oh, snap.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Eh, not really.


----------

